# Songs that describe how I'm feeling



## just mary (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello,

I was looking for the original thread that listed songs about how people were feeling.  I just watched that movie Magnolia tonight and it has this great song by Aimee Mann (from the band 'til Tuesday) called "Wise Up".

If it's a little too negative, I'll understand if it's deleted but it just seems to sum things up for me - right now. Here goes:

Artist: Aimee Mann
Song: Wise Up

It's not
What you thought
When you first began it
You got
What you want
Now you can hardly stand it though,
By now you know
It's not going to stop
It's not going to stop
It's not going to stop
'Til you wise up

You're sure
There's a cure
And you have finally found it
You think
One drink
Will shrink you 'til you're underground
And living down
But it's not going to stop
It's not going to stop
It's not going to stop
'Til you wise up

Prepare a list of what you need
Before you sign away the deed
'Cause it's not going to stop
It's not going to stop
It's not going to stop
'Til you wise up
No, it's not going to stop
'Til you wise up
No, it's not going to stop
So just...give up


----------



## Halo (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

JM

That is a great song....I truly can relate to it as well.  Great post.


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

good song, we sometimes do need to just wise up. but what we don't need to do is give up  you are stronger than you think. we all are. :hug:


----------



## momof5 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

A song that has always been my motto, I will survive, I think Gloria Gainer? not sure of author etc.. I just loved the song and listened to them, not paying too much attention to the artists. Unless tons of their songs struck me.

Bridge over troubled waters was and is one close to my heart.


----------



## just mary (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*



> Bridge over troubled waters was and is one close to my heart.



Me too momof5.


----------



## momof5 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Goes back to my high school sweetheart. We broke up, that was our song after, we were very good friends and figured one day we would get back together.

We dated again not long before he died in an accidental drowning. His Dad just passed away, and I have kept in touch with his family. I didn't go to the funeral for either, only viewings. IF I went to Dad S's funeral, I would not have been able to handle seeing Kens grave. I have yet to go and visit it. I really need to do this. 

I dont' dream often due to the fibromyalgia, I rarely get into that deep sleep stage. The past few days my pain levels have been horrid, so I took two double doses yesterday, and last night I slept and dreamt about him. Second time this week that I woke up crying from a dream about him.

Not sure why right now. Not close to his death or his bd. Not sure at all why.


----------



## just mary (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I was given a tape of Simon and Garfunkel's "Greatest Hits" in my second year of university and my second year of depression, it really helped. It was sad music but it was hopeful also.

I'm sorry to hear about your boyfriend and his father.  It must be difficult.  Maybe with his father passing away, old feelings have risen to the surface?  And you're just dealing with them in your own way, for example, dreaming about him.  These dreams could be grief for Ken and his father.

And I am sorry you're feeling sad right now, in addition to your higher than normal pain levels.  I wish I had something profound to say that would help.  All I can really do is wish you all the best and let you know that I am thinking of you.

Take care,

jm


----------



## momof5 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I think I am just dealing with a lot right now, sigh


----------



## Halo (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Mom,

I can relate to not dreaming much as I am the same and I know how disturbing it is to me when I do have a dream and remember it in the morning, I feel like it should mean something and it does freak me out because they are so rare.

I know you said that you are dealing with a lot right now and I wanted you to know that you are in my thoughts and sending you lots of hugs :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:

Take care


----------



## momof5 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

:hug: 
thanks Halo
Here's to you! :cosmo:


----------



## Halo (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I could sure use one after the week that I have had :cosmo: but not too many as I don't want to overdo it


----------



## foghlaim (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Carole King Tapestry 
_"You've got a friend"_


When you're down and troubled
And you need some loving care
And nothing, nothing is going right
Close your eyes and think of me
And soon i will be there
To brighten up even your darkest night

You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there
You've got a friend

If the sky above you
Grows dark and full of clouds
And that old north wind begins to blow
Keep your head together
And call my name out loud
Soon you'll hear me knocking at your door

You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there
Ain't it good to know that you've got a friend

When people can be so cold
They'll hurt you and desert you
And take your soul if you let them
Oh, but don't you let them

You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there
You've got a friend


must have heard this one somewhere today because it has been on my mind all evening.   I prefer this version to Michael Jacksons one .


----------



## solitary man (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

One song that describes how I feel would be the song "Feel" by Robbie Williams.


"Feel"

Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
I sit and talk to God
And he just laughs at my plans
My head speaks a language
I don't understand

I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
Cos I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
I don't wanna die
But I ain't keen on living either
Before I fall in love
I'm preparing to leave her

Scare myself to death
That's why I keep on running
Before I've arrived
I can see myself coming
I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
Cos I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
And I need to feel
Real love and the love ever after
I can not get enough

I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
I got too much love
Running through my veins
To go to waste

I just wanna feel
Real love and the love ever after
There's a hole in my soul
You can see it in my face
It's a real big place

Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand


----------



## just mary (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Just had to post this, one of my favourite songs and I'm feeling hopeful.   

_"Here Comes the Sun" by The Beatles:_

Here comes the sun, here comes the sun, 
and I say it's all right 

Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter 
Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun 
and I say it's all right 

Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces 
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun 
and I say it's all right 

Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 

Little darling, I feel that ice is slowly melting 
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been clear 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun, 
and I say it's all right 
It's all right


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

i like that jm


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Here are two songs that I like and that describe how I'm feeling at times. I didn't want it to be too long so I designated the chorus and just put _[Chorus]_ in it's place everywhere else.

"What Do You Do?" by Papa Roach (I like a lot of their songs)
I?ve got a one way ticket on a hell bound train
With nothing to lose and nothing to gain
Nobody ever taught me how to live
I?m feeling like i?m lost like I?ll never be found
I?m twisted and i?m turned around
Nobody ever taught me how to love
I?m hurting everybody i?m hurting myself
I?m desperate

_[Chorus]
So what do you do when it all comes down on you?
Do you run and hide or face the truth?
So what do you do when it all comes down on you?
Do you run and hide or face the truth?_

If you were to tell that i?d die today
This is what i?d have to say...
I never really had the time to live
And if you were to give me just another chance
Another life, another dance
All i really want to do is love
I?m hurting everybody, i?m hurting myself
I?m desperate

_[Chorus]_

When all is said and done
You could be the one
With open arms and open eyes

Your jumping off the edge
And hoping you can fly
Accept your fate for what it is
Into the great unknown
Yeah!

_[Chorus]_

So what do you do when it?s all turned around on you?
Do you run and hide or face the truth?
So what do you do, what do you do, what do you do?
Do you run and hide or face the ruth?

Got a one way ticket on a hell bound train
with nothing to lose and nothing to gain...​

And then "Beauty from Pain" by Superchick (Another one by her I like it "Stand in the Rain")
The lights go out all around me
One last candle to keep out the night
And then the darkness surrounds me
I know i'm alive but i feel like i've died
And all that's left is to accept that it's over
My dreams ran like sand through the fists that i made
I try to keep warm but i just grow colder
I feel like i'm slipping away

_[Chorus]
After all this has passed, i still will remain
After i've cried my last, there'll be beauty from pain
Though it won't be today,
Someday i'll hope again
And there'll be beauty from pain
You will bring beauty from my pain_

My whole world is the pain inside me
The best i can do is just get through the day
When life before is only a memory
I'll wonder why God lets me walk through this place
And though i can't understand why this happened
I know that i will when i look back someday
And see how you've brought beauty from ashes
And made me as gold purified through these flames

_[Chorus]_

Here i am, at the end of me
Tryin to hold to what i can't see
I forgot how to hope
This night's been so long
I cling to Your promise
There will be a dawn

_[Chorus]_​


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*



> And though i can't understand why this happened
> I know that i will when i look back someday
> And see how you've brought beauty from ashes
> And made me as gold purified through these flames



I like this part. I'm glad you shared those, Cheyenne.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Papa Roach? 

What ever happened to names like Elvis, Ringo, Fats, Chubby, Skunk...


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

What about names like Sid vicious, johny rotten, Rat Scabies  and Donny Osmond


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Or (*shudder*) Michael Jackson?


----------



## ThatLady (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

How about Ozzie Ozbourne? Now there's a winner for ya!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Now don't you be knocking poor Ozzie...


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*



David Baxter said:


> Now don't you be knocking poor Ozzie...




Im with you on that, Ozzie was born not to far from me, and hes done alot for our city and he is a cool guy, as for Micheal Jackson ,, well,,  :yuk: :yuk:


----------



## ThatLady (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I wasn't talking about Ozzie as Ozzie the human being! I was talking about his name! I love Ozzie!


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

This song relates to Davids thread about christmas and to how Im feeling at the moment, (depressed) a friend of mine wrote this song its better with the music but the words mean alot to me this time of year,,

sing me a song of so long ago,
when years where long and I loved the snow
take me by night to a christmas so cold
one that stays white in lonely hearts that grow old
white where the roofs and dark where the skys
I watched his moves, I saw with my eyes
take me along 
reindeer and all
I loved you, I loved you
I loved the snow
I would be there if my wish was upon a star
young and free there
but my wishes dont get that far
a memory is all you are
I loved you so
chilly winter sky, cold weather
time will pass me by
should snow ever fall again
i love you, i love you, i love the snow
now and then i see that star
but a memory is  all you are
so sing me a song of so long ago
when years where long and I loved the snow
take me by night to a christmas so cold
one that stays white in lonely hearts 
hearts that grow old.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I like that, TTE. Thank you.


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I wish you could hear it with the music, its a beautiful song, I have it as a media file but I think with dial up it would take too long to send, not sure, might try it later


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Are you also on dial-up? If not, send it to psychlinks[at]gmail.com and I can download it from there using a download manager. If you are, don't worry about it because on regular dial-up it will take hours probably.


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

tte that's a lovely song, thank you for sharing. :hug:


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

yes im on dial up too, I just tryed to send it to another email addy I have and it said 24 minutes, which isnt too bad, I might try later to that g mail addy and see what happens! 

thanks ladybug, glad you liked it


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

i sent it to u last night I hope it works and plays ok


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

It's very pretty. I think you said a friend wrote it? I wonder if you could get permission from him/her to allow Psychlinks forum members to download it... I'd need the song title, composer, performer(s), etc.


----------



## Halo (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

That would be great if you could get the permission TTE.  I would also love t hear it.


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

its a friend i dont see anymore, and havent for well over a year,  I dont think he would mind he always wanted for people to hear his songs but i dont know if theres any legal side to me saying yes without him saying yes too!! I could email to anyone that wants to hear it


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

That's probably the only option, then,TTE (speaking of which there was just one walking around on my keyboard here). I can't offer something as a download unless I have the author's permission.


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

okay so if anyone wants to hear the song PM me with your email addy, but be patient cuz im on dial up and it takes me about 24 mins to transfer the file 

One what walking around on your keyboard?????


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Oops, sorry... mutlitasking* again and got the wrong person and the wrong window...  

It was a ladybug on my keyboard.


_(*which I actually can't do, obviously)_


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

oh thats okay then,, at least it wasnt a elephant


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

or a budgie...


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

budgies tend to drop little packages inbetween the keys, mind you I think a elephant would drop bigger ones so I think would prefer a budgie on my keyboard


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

since when do i get accused of walking on people's keyboards? i didn't do it!


----------



## Halo (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Are we going to have that "Innocent until Proven Guilty" debate again :lol:


----------



## Halo (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Thank you TTE for sending your friends song to me by email and yes it definitely is more beautiful when you hear it with the music


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

It really is a nice song, isn't it?


----------



## Halo (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Yes it is.  I really enjoyed listening to it and I am sure that it won't be the last time that I do. 

Thanks again TTE


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Im happy you both liked it, Pete tryed to get a recording contract for his songs, his one dream was to get Young Snow Song to number one for christmas (this is a couple of years ago now) no one was interested, he did make into our local paper, he sent it off with other songs to competitions both here and overseas, and on our radio stations, he never won or even came close, i never understand why as he is a brillant musician, not only did he write the lyrics he did all the music too and the backing vocal and put most of the cd together himself, his other songs are equally as good, i wish more people could hear them, Im tempted to contact him re doing it as a download on here,, but we fell out in what was for me bad circumstances and I feel it wouldnt be wise to get in touch, anyway Im rambling  Glad you like the song


----------



## just mary (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Feeling a little nostalgic. I heard the song "Shelter" by Lone Justice a few days ago and I had forgotten I was a big fan at one time.  Anyway, been listening to my old cassette tapes o ) and I'd forgotten about the following song, "Dixie Storms" by Lone Justice:

I received a letter, like so many others
Mama said, "How's life in the city?
My your sister's grown
And you just missed those awful dixie storms
Thank God they've passed
Those awful dixie storms"

I left so long ago
I'd forgotten just what for
But they say
When a big city beckons
You have no choice but to go
And here, there are no dixie storms
Thank God, there are no dixie storms

And the smoke on the street
Makes me wonder why I stay away
From those gentle dixie storms

When I was younger
How I would wonder
What made the sweet Georgia rain
Make me feel so warm
And how God made a dixie storm
And how I loved those dixie storms

And the rumble in the sky
Brings a shudder to my soul
Oh how I loved those dixie storms 

***End of song***

I know it's sad but it's how I'm kind of feeling.


----------



## Halo (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Here is a current song out right now that I really like and it is hitting me pretty hard the past day or so.

Christina Aguilera Hurt Lyrics 

Seems like it was yesterday when I saw your face 
You told me how proud you were, but I walked away 
If only I knew what I know today 
Ooh, ooh 

I would hold you in my arms 
I would take the pain away 
Thank you for all you've done 
Forgive all your mistakes 
There's nothing I wouldn't do 
To hear your voice again 
Sometimes I wanna call you 
But I know you won't be there 

Ohh I'm sorry for blaming you 
For everything I just couldn't do 
And I've hurt myself by hurting you 

Some days I feel broke inside but I won't admit 
Sometimes I just wanna hide 'cause it's you I miss 
And it's so hard to say goodbye 
When it comes to this, oooh 

Would you tell me I was wrong? 
Would you help me understand? 
Are you looking down upon me? 
Are you proud of who I am? 

There's nothing I wouldn't do 
To have just one more chance 
To look into your eyes 
And see you looking back 

Ohh I'm sorry for blaming you 
For everything I just couldn't do 
And I've hurt myself, ohh 

If I had just one more day 
I would tell you how much that I've missed you 
Since you've been away 
Ooh, it's dangerous 
It's so out of line 
To try and turn back time 
I'm sorry for blaming you 
For everything I just couldn't do 
And I've hurt myself by hurting you


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

That's a very poignant song, Nancy. I haven't heard it but the lyrics triggered something for me too.


----------



## Halo (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

The song is on at least 4 times a day and I struggle with it every time I hear it......mind you I am struggling with almost every song I hear today


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

i havent heard that one Nancy, very emotive lyrics I think the line that stood out most to me is

"And I've hurt myself by hurting you"

Thanks for sharing :hug:


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

That line stood out to me too TTE - its seems such a heart felt line.


----------



## Halo (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Here's another one that is playing over and over in my head today:

Lyrics to Avril Lavigne Keep Holding On

Keep Holding On

You're not alone
together we stand
I'll be by your side
you know I'll take your hand
when it gets cold
and it feels like the end
there?s no place to go you know I wont give in
no I wont give in.

Keep holding on
'cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
just stay strong
cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
there?s nothing you can say, nothing you can do
there?s no other way when it comes to the truth
so keep holding on
cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through.

So far away I wish you were here
before it's too late this could all disappear
before the doors close, this comes to an end
but with you by my side I will fight and defend I'll fight and defend yeah yeah.

Keep holding on
'cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
just stay strong
cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
there?s nothing you can say, nothing you can do
there?s no other way when it comes to the truth
so keep holding on
cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through.

Hear me when I say, when I say
I believe nothings gonna change, nothings gonna change destiny
what ever is meant to be
will work out perfectly yeah yeah

Keep holding on
'cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
just stay strong
cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
there?s nothing you can say, nothing you can do
there?s no other way when it comes to the truth
so keep holding on
cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through.

Keep holding on
'cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through
just stay strong
cause you know I'm here for you, I'm here for you
there?s nothing you can say, nothing you can do
there?s no other way when it comes to the truth
so keep holding on
cause you know we'll make it through, we'll make it through.


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Oh wow I brought a cd today by Jarvis who used to be the lead singer of a group called Pulp, and this last but one track which I just played has absolutely knocked me out, just touched me so much for some reason and just wanted to share it, I just got all choked up listening to it i  I hope the line about God doesnt offend anyone. I just found it a very postive song I dont know Ive never had a song at first listen have so much affect on me!!! 



Its called Quantum Theory.



Last night I slipped through time to a parallel dimension
You were alive and happy

Our children played in trees
were strong and wise
and knew no fear

We watched them play together

Somewhere everyone is happy
Somewhere fish do not have bones
Somewhere gravity cannot reach us any more
Somewhere you are not alone

This morning, when I awoke
God was dead but I lived on
I cannot move
but I am free
I found the source of gravity

Somewhere everyone is happy
Somewhere fish do not have bones
Somewhere gravity cannot reach us any more
Somewhere you are not alone
Somewhere in a parallel dimension
Happening now but not within your sight
The force that binds the universe together
Everything is gonna be alright

Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright


----------



## Misha (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I had never even noticed this thread... huh... 
I just found this yesterday.

A Few Small Bruises
by Maria Mena

Out here on the ledge
I'm not far away from stepping off
I finally picked out my cloud
It's the one over there surrounded by all that air

You reached out your hand
And said "I understand"
So why not come down?

Well except for a few small bruises, cuts and scars I'm fine
Oh except for a few small bruises, cuts and scars I'm fine

Thank you for asking!
I'm so glad we had this moment here alone
I know they think I'm crazy
But everything I am, is everything I was taught to be

Except...

As you read my words out loud
Make me sound genius
Make me sound special
And mabye I'll come down...
v


----------



## Halo (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

TTE, I really liked that song as well


----------



## ThatLady (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Here's one that will reduce me to tears whenever I hear it. The first time I heard it, my significant other and I were driving through the countryside in Western North Carolina. It was a beautiful spring day, and we'd been laughing and talking while enjoying the scenery. This song came on the radio and I just lost it. I'm blubbering for all I'm worth, and poor Bill was beside himself. He had no idea what was wrong with me and I was crying so hard I couldn't communicate. It's funny ... now. 

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion

Every night in my dreams
I see you. I feel you.
That is how I know you go on.
Far across the distance
And spaces between us
You have come to show you go on.

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on.
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on.

Love can touch us one time
And last for a lifetime
And never go 'til we're one.
Love was when I loved you,
One true time I hold to.
In my life we'll always go on.

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on.
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on.

You're here, there's nothing I fear,
And I know that my heart will go on.
We'll stay forever this way.
You are safe in my heart
And my heart will go on and on.


----------



## Halo (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

TL

I am always tearful when I hear this song as well.  I can remember seeing Celine Dion in concert and hearing her sing this song live and not only was it absolutely amazing to hear and so powerful but also a real tear-jerker.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

The only thing that detracts from this song is remembering it was from _The Titanic_ and it was supposed to be how she felt about Jack... before she pushed him off the raft. 

So it's more like "MY heart will go on... yours will be at the bottom of the ocean... sucks to be you, Jack..."


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

LOL, david thanks for the laugh first thing in the morning!!


----------



## ThatLady (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Heh. I never saw the movie. Just hearing the song, and recognizing my reaction, I knew that wasn't the right move for me to make.


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Heres another song that means alot to me, its from the soundtrack of The Crow, if I remember correctly its by Jane Siberry and is one the closing credits of the film, its such a beautiful song, its haunting, sad, passionate so many emotions in this song for me


We walked the narrow path 
Beneath the smoking skies 
Sometimes barely tell the difference 
Between darkness and light 
Do we have faith in what we believe? 
The truest test is when we cannot see 

I hear pounding feet in the streets below 
And the women crying and the children know 
That there's something wrong 
It's hard to belive that love will prevail 

It won't rain all the time 
The sky won't fall forever 
And though the night seems long 
your tears won't fall forever 

When I'm lonely, I lie awake at night 
And I wish you were here, I miss you. 
Can you tell me is there something more to believe in? 
Or is this all there is? 

And the pounding feet in the streets below 
And a window breaks and a woman falls, there's, 
There's something wrong 
It's hard to belive that love will prevail. 

It won't rain all the time 
The sky won't fall forever 
And though the night seems long 
your tears won't fall forever 
. 
Last night I had a dream 
You came into my room 
You took me into your arms 
Whispering and kissing me 
And telling me to still believe 
(Within the emptiness of 
The burning cities against which 
We set our darkest of selves) 
Until finally I felt safe and warm 
I fell asleep in your arms 
And when I awoke I cried again 
For you were gone 
Can you hear me? 

It won't rain all the time 
The sky won't fall forever 
And though the night seems long 
Your tears won't fall forever


----------



## Halo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*



David Baxter said:


> The only thing that detracts from this song is remembering it was from _The Titanic_ and it was supposed to be how she felt about Jack... before she pushed him off the raft.
> 
> So it's more like "MY heart will go on... yours will be at the bottom of the ocean... sucks to be you, Jack..."



That was soooo funny.....and I agree with TTE, thank you for the laugh this morning....it totally cracked me up :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Halo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I really like that song TTE,

Especially this part:



> When I'm lonely, I lie awake at night
> And I wish you were here, I miss you.
> Can you tell me is there something more to believe in?
> Or is this all there is?


----------



## Misha (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*



Nancy said:


> That was soooo funny.....and I agree with TTE, thank you for the laugh this morning....it totally cracked me up :rofl: :rofl:



Made me laugh too... although letting a corpse fall into the depths of the ocean to save your own life is one thing.... dumping that expensive jewel into the ocean at the end was the really stupid part!!!  "OOPS"


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Yeah, I didn't get that either...


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

tte that jarvis song is beautiful, i just listened to it.. thanks for sharing.

i like the ending.... "everything is gonna be alright"


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*



through-these-eyes said:


> It won't rain all the time
> The sky won't fall forever
> And though the night seems long
> Your tears won't fall forever



I like this part.


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*



ladybug said:


> tte that jarvis song is beautiful, i just listened to it.. thanks for sharing.
> 
> i like the ending.... "everything is gonna be alright"



Im glad you got to hear, these songs are so much better with the music, did they play it on the radio or did you download it?


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

i downloaded it. i'd never heard of this artist before, but i'm always on the lookout for new music and artists. if you find more send it our way


----------



## Halo (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Artist: Phil Collins Lyrics 
Song: Against All Odds Lyrics

How can I just let you walk away, 
just let you leave without a trace 
When I stand here taking every breath with you
You're the only one who really knew me at all 

How can you just walk away from me, 
when all I can do is watch you leave 
Cos we've shared the laughter and the pain, 
and even shared the tears 
You're the only one who really knew me at all 

So take a look at me now, 
'cos there's just an empty space 
And there's nothing left here to remind me, 
just the memory of your face 
Take a look at me now, 
'cos there's just an empty space 
And you coming back to me 
is against all odds and that's what I've got to face 

I wish I could just make you turn around, 
turn around and see me cry 
There's so much I need to say to you, 
so many reasons why 
You're the only one who really knew me at all 

So take a look at me now, 
'cos there's just an empty space 
And there's nothing left here to remind me, 
just the memory of your face 
Take a look at me now, 
'cos there's just an empty space 
But to wait for you, 
well that's all I can do and that's what I've got to face 
Take a good look at me now, 
'cos I'll still be standing here 
And you coming back to me is against all odds 
That's the chance I've got to take

Just take a look at me now


----------



## foghlaim (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

i have that song here on my pc.. I love listening to it..  tho at times it does bring up a few things..    thank for  the lyrics.


----------



## Halo (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

It reminds me of someone specific and was listening to it last night and heard it again today on the radio and thought that I would post it


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

That reminds me of this song, which I think Cyndi Lauper did first, but I like the Phil Collins version better:

You with the sad eyes 
don't be discouraged 
oh I realize 
it's hard to take courage 
in a world full of people 
you can lose sight of it all 
and the darkness inside you 
can make you fell so small 

But I see your true colors 
shining through 
I see your true colors 
and that's why I love you 
so don't be afraid to let them show 
your true colors 
true colors are beautiful 
like a rainbow 

Show me a smile then 
don't be unhappy, can't remember 
when I last saw you laughing 
if this world makes you crazy 
and you've taken all you can bear 
you call me up 
because you know I'll be there 

And I'll see your true colors 
shining through 
I see your true colors 
and that's why I love you 
so don't be afraid to let them show 
your true colors 
true colors are beautiful 
like a rainbow


----------



## Halo (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

That would be True Colors originally done by Cyndi Lauper in the 80's and redone by Phil Colins in the late 90s.  It is a great song


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

two really beautiful songs, i must say i like cyndi laupers version the best, theres just something in her voice that adds to the song. she did a song called something like "im gonna be strong" I think it was orginally by gene pitney, boy does she sing that well, will try and find words later


----------



## Halo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*



through-these-eyes said:


> she did a song called something like "im gonna be strong" I think it was orginally by gene pitney, boy does she sing that well, will try and find words later



Here go you TTE,

Artist: Cyndi Lauper 
Song: I'm gonna be strong 
Album: Blue Angel 

I'm Gonna Be Strong

I can see
You're slipping away from me
And you're so afraid
That I'll plead with you to stay
But I'm gonna be strong
And let you go your way

Love is gone
There's no sense in holding on
And your pity now
Would be more than I could bare
But I'm gonna be strong
And pretend I don't care

I'm gonna be strong
And stand as tall as I can
I'm gonna be strong
And let you go along
And take it like a man

When you say it's the end
I'll hand you a line
I'll smile and say
Don't you worry I'm fine
But you'll never know darling
After you kiss me goodbye
How I'll break down and cry.


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

thanks nancy i was just coming back on to post the lyrics  you beat me to it!!!


----------



## HA (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

IT'S HOCKEY NIGHT IN CANADA
By Lynn Miles

It's hockey night in Canada
There is a blue glow in every window
And I am walking home along again
In the freshly fallen frozen snow

With my heart beneath my duffle coat
My dreams turning to icicles
I wish there was a sunny summer sky
And I was cruising on my bicycle

And I would wait
For all the lights to change to green
And I would race right through
And take it down the afternoon avenue
That's what I would do 
But there's just these skating rinks
And the boys always get their way
It seems like it's hockey night in Canada
Almost every single day 

They are clearing my street again
Trying to deny the season
And I want so much to disagree with them
But they refuse to hear my reason

There is a zamboni of sorts in all our souls
And the streets of old Montreal are cold
Equal ice time is all we need
To catch our breath and build our speed

And we would wait
For all the lights to change to green
And we would march right through
And take it down the afternoon avenue
That's what we would do 
But there's just these skating rinks
And the boys always get their way
It seems like it's hockey night in Canada
Almost every single day


----------



## foghlaim (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

dr Hook 
when she cries.


No one knows my lady when she's lonely
No one sees the fantasies and fears my lady hides
There are those who've shared her love and laughter
But no one hears my lady when she cries…but me
No one hears my lady when she cries

And when she cries she makes you wanna run
And chase the sun and bring it back
To brighten up a corner of her dark and troubled skies
When she cries

You may have seen her lyin' in your lamplight
And if you've heard her whispered words, it comes as no surprise
So be the one she shares her secret smiles with
But send me back my lady when she cries…for me
My lady's gonna need me when she cries

And when she cries she makes you wanna run
And chase the sun and bring it back
So bring me back my lady when she cries...for me
'Cause my lady's gonna need me when she cries


----------



## HA (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

*Into the Mystic*
Van Morrison

We were born before the wind
Also younger than the sun
Ere the bonnie boat was won as we sailed into the mystic
Hark, now hear the sailors cry
Smell the sea and feel the sky
Let your soul and spirit fly into the mystic

And when that fog horn blows I will be coming home
And when that fog horn blows I want to hear it
I dont have to fear it
I want to rock your gypsy soul
Just like way back in the days of old
Then magnificently we will float into the mystic
And when that fog horn blows you know I will be coming home
And when that fog horn whistle blows I got to hear it
I dont have to fear it
I want to rock your gypsy soul
Just like way back in the days of old
And together we will float into the mystic
Come on girl...


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Broken by Lindsey Haun

_Wake up to a sunny day, not a cloud up in the sky
Then it starts to rain, my defenses hit the ground
And they shatter all around, so open and exposed
I found strength in the struggle
Face to face with my trouble

When you're broken in a million little pieces
And you're trying but you can't hold on anymore
Every tear falls down for a reason
Don't you stop believing in yourself
When you're broken

Little girl don't be so blue
I know what you're going through
Don't let it beat you up
Heaven knows that getting scars
Only makes you who you are
Only makes you who you are
No matter how much your heart is aching
There is beauty in the breaking
Yeah

When you're broken in a million little pieces
And you're trying but you can't hold on anymore
Every tear falls down for a reason
Don't you stop believing in yourself
When you're broken

Better days are gonna find you once again
Every piece will find its place

When you're broken, when you're broken

When you're broken in a million little pieces
And you're trying but you can't hold on anymore
Every tear falls down for a reason
Don't you stop believing in yourself
When you're broken
Oh, when you're broken
When you're broken
When you're broken_


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*



Cheyenne said:


> Broken by Lindsey Haun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to believe this so much. Thanks for posting these lyrics.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

*Luka*
Suzanne Vega

My name is Luka
I live on the second floor
I live upstairs from you
Yes I think you've seen me before 

If you hear something late at night
Some kind of trouble. some kind of fight
Just don't ask me what it was
Just don't ask me what it was
Just don't ask me what it was 

I think it's because I'm clumsy
I try not to talk too loud
Maybe it's because I'm crazy
I try not to act too proud

They only hit until you cry
And after that you don't ask why
You just don't argue anymore
You just don't argue anymore
You just don't argue anymore

Yes I think I'm okay
I walked into the door again
Well, if you ask that's what I'll say
And it's not your business anyway
I guess I'd like to be alone
With nothing broken, nothing thrown 

Just don't ask me how I am
Just don't ask me how I am
Just don't ask me how I am

(_If this is too much, too sad, too graphic, too painful, then please delete it._)


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

My favorite song of all time to get me out of a bad mood:

Me and Bobby McGee sung by Janis Joplin; words by Kris Kristofferson

Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waitin' for a train
And I's feelin' near as faded as my jeans
Bobby thumbed a diesel down just before it rained
It rode us all the way into New Orleans
I pulled my harpoon out of my dirty red bandana
I's playin' soft while Bobby sang the blues, yeah
Windshield wipers slappin' time, I's holdin' Bobby's hand in mine
We sang every song that driver knew, yeah

  Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose
  Nothin' don't mean nothin' hon' if it ain't free, no no
  And feelin' good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues
  You know, feelin' good was good enough for me
  Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee

From the Kentucky coal mine to the California sun
There Bobby shared the secrets of my soul
Through all kinds of weather, through everything we done
Yeah, Bobby baby kept me from the cold
One day up near Salinas, Lord, I let him slip away
He's lookin' for that home and I hope he finds it
But I'd trade all o' my tomorrows for one single yesterday
To be holdin' Bobby's body next to mine

  Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose
  Nothin', that's all that Bobby left me, yeah
  But if feelin' good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues
  Hey, feelin' good was good enough for me, mm-hmm
  Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee

La-da-da  La-da-da-da  La-da-da da-da da-da
La-da-da da-la-da la-da, Bobby McGee, yeah
La-da-la-da-la-da  La-da-la-da-da
La-da-la-da-la-la, Bobby McGee, yeah
La-da-da  La-da-da La da-da La da-da
La-da-da La da-da La da-da
Hey, my Bobby, Lord, my Bobby McGee, yeah
Lo-da-lo  da-la-lo-da-la
Lo-da-la-lo  da-la-lo la-la-lo la-la-lo la-la
Hey, my Bobby, Lord, my Bobby McGee, yeah

Lord, I call him my lover, call him my man
I said I call him my lover, did the best I can, c'mon
Hey now Bobby now, hey now Bobby McGee, yeah
La-da la-da la-da la-da la-da la-da la-da la-la
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee, Lord!


----------



## foghlaim (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

wow.. it's great to have the lyrics to these songs...   i find i'm often humming the tunes, knowing only the chorus...  Thanks ppl...


----------



## HA (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

*Time After Time*
Eva Cassidy rendition

Lying in my bed I hear the clock tick, and think of you 
turning in circles confusion is nothing new 
Flashback to warm nights 
almost left behind 
suitcase of memories, 
time after-- 

sometimes you picture me 
I'm walking too far ahead 
you're calling to me, I can't hear 
what you've said 
And you say go slow 
I've fallen behind-- 
the second hand unwinds 

chorus: 
if you're lost you can look and you will find me 
time after time 
if you fall I will catch you I'll be waiting 
time after time 
if you fall I will catch you I'll be waiting 
time after time 
time after time

After your picture fades and 
darkness has turned to gray 
watching through windows I'm wondering if you're OK 
And you say go slow 
I've fallen behind
The drum beats out of time 

chorus: 
if you're lost you can look and you will find me 
time after time 
if you fall I will catch you I'll be waiting 
time after time 
if you fall I will catch you I will be waiting 
time after time 
time after time
hmmmm time after time
ohhhh ohh ohh time after time
time after time


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I love this song, especially the Cindi Lauper version.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I like that one too.


----------



## Halo (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Phil Collins also did a remake of it which was good but I agree that Cyndi Lauper's version was better


----------



## Halo (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

One of my all time favorite songs which I listen to over and over just for the words themselves is this one:

*Mariah Carey - Hero*

There's a hero
If you look inside your heart
You don't have to be afraid
Of what you are
There's an answer
If you reach into your soul
And the sorrow that you know
Will melt away

[Chorus:]
And then a hero comes along
With the strength to carry on
And you cast your fears aside
And you know you can survive
So when you feel like hope is gone
Look inside you and be strong
And you'll finally see the truth
That a hero lies in you

It's a long road
When you face the world alone
No one reaches out a hand
For you to hold
You can find love
If you search within yourself
And the emptiness you felt
Will disappear

[Chorus]

Lord knows
Dreams are hard to follow
But don't let anyone
Tear them away
Just hold on
There will be tomorrow
And in time
You'll find the way


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I like that one too, Nancy. 

Here's a Phil Collins' song (I think):

*Dance Into The Light*

It's there in the eyes of the children,
in the faces smiling in the windows -
you can come on out, come on open the doors,
brush away the tears of freedom.

Now we're here there's no turning back,
we have each other, we have one voice:
hand in hand, we will lay the track
because the train is coming to carry you home -
come dance with me.

Dance into the light,
everybody dance into the light.

There'll be no more hiding in the shadows of fear,
there'll be no more chains to hold you.
The future is yours, you hold the key
and there are no walls with freedom

Now we're here, we won't go back,
we are one world, we have one voice:
side by side we are not afraid
because the train is coming to carry you home -
come dance with me.

Dance into the light,
everybody dance into the light.

Do you see the sun, it's a brand new day?
All the world's in your hands, now use it -
what's past is past, don't turn around,
brush away the cobwebs of freedom.

Now we're here there's no turning back,
you have each other, you have one voice:
hand in hand, you can lay the tracks
because the train is coming to carry you home -
come dance with me.

Dance into the light,
everybody dance into the light.


----------



## sister-ray (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I was watching a DVD last night called "Taken" and this was  the song running on the credits of one of the episodes, it is so beautiful just had to fine lyrics and put them here  Its by Emmylou Harris

Just Before It Gets Dark 

Just before it gets dark
When the lights still hangs in the sky
The days not quite gone
All its promises still in your eyes
Between the time your mother calls
And the time you put the ball away
There's a lifetime to be lived
And a world where every dream is here to stay

Just before the night comes
And you run back to the safety of your world
Just before it gets dark
You can believe in every story ever told
In those last precious moments
There's a beauty no one wants to give away
Well, nothing lasts forever
But those moments keep forever far away

Just before it gets dark
Before you grow
Before you're too old to pretend
Just before it gets dark
And you know your dreams will not come back again
Hold on
Hold on tight
And I promise you baby it?ll all be alright
I promise you baby it?ll all be alright


----------



## HA (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

I like Emmylou Harris, TTE. I'm going to see if I can find a sample of the music to the one you posted to listen to. You can listen to samples of music at Amazon. I put the Amazon link to James Taylor.

*Shower the People*
By James Taylor

You can play the game and you can act out the part
Though you know it wasnt written for you
But tell me, how can you stand there with your broken heart
Ashamed of playing the fool
One thing can lead to another; it doesnt take any sacrifice
Oh, father and mother, sister and brother
If it feels nice, dont think twice

Just shower the people you love with love
Show them the way that you feel
Things are gonna work out fine if you only will
Shower the people you love with love
Show them the way you feel
Things are gonna be much better if you only will

You can run but you cannot hide
This is widely known
And what you plan to do with your foolish pride
When you're all by yourself alone
Once you tell somebody the way that you feel
You can feel it beginning to ease
I think its true what they say about the squeaky wheel
Always getting the grease.

Better to shower the people you love with love
Show them the way that you feel
Things are gonna be just fine if you only will
Shower the people you love with love
Show them the way that you feel
Things are gonna be much better if you only will

Shower the people you love with love
Show them the way that you feel

Youll feel better right away
Dont take much to do
Sell your pride
They say in every life
They say the rain must fall
Just like pouring rain
Make it rain
Make it rain
Love, love, love is sunshine.
Oh yes
Make it rain
Love, love, love is sunshine
Yeah, all right
Everybody, everybody
Shower the people you love with love


----------



## Superiority Tails (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Wise Up sounds like a good song but my song would be Believe in Myself.

[pre]Believe in Myself
by Karen Brake

When all alone in my chair, I just go about wishing
I wanna be strong, I really wanna be trusted
When all alone in my bed, I just go about yearning
I wanna be cool, I also wanna be like him

But that's not something I can do so easily
This is not simply my way, my style
Gotta get a hold of my life
I wanna fly high
So I can reach the highest of all the heavens
Somebody will be waiting for me so,
I have got to fly higher

Gotta keep going
Everything is a brand new challange for me
I will believe in myself
This is the only start for me
When all alone in my sleep, I just go about dreaming
I see myself there, having the same adventure

If I just follow you, I will never see the light
Now's the time to find my way through this life
I'm trying so hard to be strong

I wanna fly high
So I can reach the highest of all the heavens
Somebody will be waiting for me so,
I have got to fly higher

Many friends help me out, in return I help them
Certain things I can do and there are things that only I can do
No one's alone!

I wanna fly high
So I can reach the highest of all the heavens
Somebody will be waiting for me so,
I have got to fly higher[/pre]


----------



## HA (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

*I believe in You*
Amanda Marshal

Somewhere theres a river
Looking for a stream
Somewhere theres a dreamer
Looking for a dream
Somewhere theres a drifter
Trying to find his way
Somewhere someones waiting
To hear somebody say
Chorus

I believe in you
I cant even count the ways that
I believe in you
And all I want to do is help you to
Believe in you

Somewhere theres an angel
Trying to earn his wings
Somewhere theres a silent voice
Learning how to sing
Some of us cant move ahead
Were paralyzed with fear
And everybodys listening
cause we all need to hear
Chorus

I will hold you up
I will help you stand
I will comfort you when you need a friend
I will be the voice thats calling out

I believe in you
I cant even count the ways that
I believe in you
And all I want to do is show you
I believe in you
And there are just so many ways that
I believe in you
Baby, what else can I do but believe in you - believe in you
All I want to know is you believe - believe in you


----------



## foghlaim (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Not sure if this song has been posted already...  if it has.. my apologies..


*ONE DAY AT A TIME, SWEET JESUS*
(Marijohn Wilkins / Kris Kristofferson)

Cristy Lane


I'm only human, I'm just a woman. 
Help me believe in what I could be 
And all that I am. 
Show me the stairway, I have to climb. 
Lord for my sake, teach me to take 
One day at a time. 

*Chorus: 
One day at a time sweet Jesus 
That's all I'm asking from you. 
Just give me the strength 
To do everyday what I have to do. 
Yesterday's gone sweet Jesus 
And tomorrow may never be mine. 
Lord help me today, show me the way 
One day at a time.* 

Do you remember, when you walked among men? 
Well Jesus you know if you're looking below 
It's worse now, than then. 
Cheating and stealing, violence and crime 
So for my sake, teach me to take 
One day at a time. 

(Chorus)


this has been going round and round my head all day... why i don't know but thought maybe it's a good one to put here.. ?? Grew up hearing it.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

That is a powerful song. 

The "one day at a time" part gets to me. It's all we can do. 

I thought I would repost this song by Daniel Powter.

*Bad Day*

Where is the moment when needed the most? 
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 
you tell me your blue sky's fade to grey 
you tell me your passion's gone away 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

You stand in the line just to hit a new low 
You're faking a smile with the coffee to go 
You tell me your life's been way off line 
You're falling to pieces everytime 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

Cause you had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
The camera don't lie 
You're coming back down and you really don't mind 
You had a bad day 
You had a bad day 

Well you need a blue sky holiday 
The point is they laugh at what you say 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

You had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
The camera don't lie 
You're coming back down and you really don't mind 
You had a bad day 

(Oh.. Holiday..) 

Sometimes the system goes on the blink 
And the whole thing it turns out wrong 
You might not make it back and you know 
That you could be well oh that strong 
And I'm not wrong 

So where is the passion when you need it the most 
Oh you and I 
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 

Cause you had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
You see what you like 
And how does it feel for one more time 
You had a bad day 
You had a bad day 

Had a bad day 
Had a bad day
-------------------------

I can especially relate to this part. It's how I feel right now. On the blink.

*"Sometimes the system goes on the blink 
And the whole thing it turns out wrong* 
You might not make it back and you know 
That you could be well oh that strong 
And I'm not wrong"


----------



## Halo (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

Britney Spears - I'm Not a Girl, Not Yet a Woman

I used to think
I had the answers to everything
Mm but now I know
That life doesnt always go my way. yeah
Feels like I'm caught in the middle
Thats when I realize

I'm not a girl
Not yet a woman
All I need is time
A moment that is mine
While Im in between
I'm not a girl

There is no need to protect me
It's time that I
Learned to face up to this on my own
I've seen so much more than you know now
So don't tell me to shut my eyes

I'm not a girl
Not yet a woman
All I need is time
A moment that is mine
While I'm in between
I'm not a girl

But if you look at me closely
You will see it in my eyes
This girl will always find her way

I'm not a girl
I'm not a girl don't tell me what to believe
Not yet a woman
I'm just tryin to find the woman in me, yeah
All I need is time
Whoa, all I need is time...
A moment that is mine
... thats mine
While I'm in between
I'm not a girl
Not yet a woman
Not now
All I need is time
A moment that is mine
While I'm in between

I'm not a girl
Ooooh, not yet a woman


P.S. - Not a Britney fan but this song speaks volumes for me.


----------



## Halo (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)*

SIMPLE PLAN 

Welcome To My Life 

Do you ever feel like breaking down?
Do you ever feel out of place?
Like somehow you just don't belong
And no one understands you
Do you ever wanna runaway?
Do you lock yourself in your room?
With the radio on turned up so loud 
That no one hears you screaming

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

Do you wanna be somebody else?
Are you sick of feeling so left out?
Are you desperate to find something more?
Before your life is over
Are you stuck inside a world you hate?
Are you sick of everyone around?
With their big fake smiles and stupid lies
While deep inside you're bleeding

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

No one ever lied straight to your face
No one ever stabbed you in the back
You might think I'm happy but I'm not gonna be okay
Everybody always gave you what you wanted
Never had to work it was always there
You don't know what it's like, what it's like

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like (what it's like)

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life


----------

